# Identificación de Terminales en Transformador



## chava (Sep 1, 2007)

Buenas tardes en México.
Soy nuevo en esto de los foros y también en la electrónica. En este momento me encuentro armando una fuente de alimentación y conseguí un transformador con tres cables en el primario y dos en el secundario. Se que los cables son del primario porque son más grandes que los otros dos. Los cables son uno negro, uno rojo y uno blanco.
Bueno, mi pregunta es ¿Como sé, que cables tengo que tomar para que en el primario pueda introducirle 110V?
¿Hay alguna forma o alguna medición que se tenga que hacer para poder reconocerlas?
Ó ¿no pasa si pruebo con varias configuraciones?

Anticipo las gracias


----------



## linpark03 (Sep 1, 2007)

hola!
 debes verificar si tu transformador es de tap central por lo general el transformador q tu tienes tiene dos cables en el primario y tres en el secundario.........debes conectarlo a los 110 v en el primario y verificar cuanto voltaje sale por el secundario tanto entre las dos fases como entre cada fase y tierra


----------



## chava (Sep 1, 2007)

Lo que pasa es que tiene 3 en el primario y dos en el secundario.
Los del primario son más grandes respecto a los del secundario. Además medí entre los cables lo siguiente.
rojo-negro:353 ohms
negro-blanco: 223 ohms
blanco-rojo: 146 ohms
Y quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de saber cuales tengo que utilizar para poder inyectarle 110V


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Fijate aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-fuente-9101/

Incluso creo que es tu mismo transformador


----------



## chava (Sep 2, 2007)

Sabes fogonazo gracias por la ayuda¡¡
Ya lo había leído. Pero no me queda muy claro, ya que no todos están de acuerdo.
De todas formas ya lo probé y funciona bien.
Ahora tengo otras preguntas:

1.- ¿Qué pasa si tomo mal los cables del primario, es decir, si hago las tres combinaciones posibles?
2.- ¿Como puedo medir la corriente que me entrega mi transformador? (tengo multímetro)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

"Chava" supongo que es femenino, si hubieras conectado los cables del secundario a la red de alimentacion lo mas probable que estarias ahora cambiando los fusibles de tu casa y tratando de sacar el olor a quemado de la misma.
Si te equivocas y en vez de 220 VCA le mandas 110 VCA No pasa nada, solo tienes la mitad de la tension de salida.
Si te equivocas y le mands 220 VCA al bobinado de 110 VCA Nuevamente los fusibles.

Para saber la potencia y en consecuencia la corriente de tu transformador tienes que medir la superficie de la rama central del mismo (El transformador esta formado por chapas con forma de "E" y otras con forma de "I", lo que tienes que medir es la superficie que forman las patas del medio de las "E")
Una vez medida esta superficie la potencia se calcula con esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## chava (Sep 2, 2007)

gracias fogonazo por la información.
Y Soy chava es por Salvador


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooppssssss. . . . . .

Y fue un gusto colaborar ¡¡


----------

